# Lost Dog - Horsham, West Sussex!



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi everyone

Urgent - can you cross post where you can please and keep them peeled:

"Sophie is a 4 year old american bulldog x sbt who went missing from a garden in Horsham RH12 on Monday 10th January. She is brindle and white wearing a brown collar with paw prints on it. She is not chipped. 

She is not a big dog and may well be mistaken for a sbt x or mongrel. I am waiting for recent pictures. I know this dog personally. Her owners had actually moved to wales and Sophie was staying with family while they sorted the fencing out and the whole family are devastated.

PLEASE forward and if anyone knows where this dog is ring me anytime on 07899 724 800 or 0844 844 2900". 

Thanks


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear this. Do also try Report your Missing Pet to Animal Search UK and good luck x


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Kiwi said:


> Sorry to hear this. Do also try Report your Missing Pet to Animal Search UK and good luck x


Thank you


----------



## pici2 (Nov 8, 2010)

Try doglost.co.uk and alfies lost dogs as well. Have you posted on facebook yet?


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

pici2 said:


> Try doglost.co.uk and alfies lost dogs as well. Have you posted on facebook yet?


They already did doglost I think. Tks


----------



## mark99 (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh, sorry to hear, I too had lost a dog, his name is Africa 
Hope you'd find your dog soon.


----------

